# Topics > Arts > Music >  Neural karaoke, University of Toronto, Toronto, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Article "It's no Christmas No 1, but AI-generated song brings festive cheer to researchers"
‘Neural karaoke’ program can take any digital photo and transform it into a computer-generated singalong

by Ian Sample 
November 29, 2016

Team:

Raquel Urtasun

Hang Chu

Sanja Fidler

----------


## Airicist

CTV Peter
December 19, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Beethoven Rockstar
December 19, 2016

----------

